# My laptop won't find my wireless network.



## SJ6 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi all, 

First post.. I have a problem with my laptop and I'm hoping to find an answer here before having to pay someone to fix it.

My laptop wont find the wireless network and connect to it. When I click on the network centre it is unable to find my home network and all of the other ones that I can usually detect (live in an apartment block, I can always see other people's networks)

So far I've tried:
resetting the router
trouble shooter in the network centre
system restore back to a date before it stopped working

The network is fine on my ipad and flatmate's computer, so it's obviously not the network that has the issue..

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance!
SJ


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi SJ6,

Make sure the wifi switch is turned on on the laptop.

Test to see if you can connect to other peoples wireless netowks.

Next, click start button and type: devmgmt.msc
Look for any yellow ! marks.

If none of the above gets you anywhere, try connected an ethernet cable directly to the router and see if the internet works. This will rule out some things. Please post all results.


----------



## SJ6 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt reply!

Sorry, should have put in my first post, I have also checked the wireless switch.

I can't connect to other people's wireless networks because I can't see them, secured or unsecured.

Device Manager shows no yellow ! marks
_Edit: The wireless network adapter says it is working properly when clicked on
_
And I don't have an ethernet cable to connect with


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you have the correct drivers for the wireless adapter, perhaps on a disc somewhere? Sometimes uninstalling and then re-installing drivers helps if you have the correct drivers.


----------



## SJ6 (Feb 3, 2011)

The drivers came with the laptop, I have nothing on disc.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

You can buy an inexpensive usb wireless adapter for less than a trip to a tech shop.

wifi usb bgn - Google Search


----------



## SJ6 (Feb 3, 2011)

*facepalm*

So I found the keyboard switch that turns the wireless on and off as well.... why Asus? why?

Thanks for your help though.

SJ


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good to hear that!


----------

